# Any way to rename "My Folders"?



## aaron_huber (Jun 4, 2010)

My wife was setting up timers and used the "My Folders" feature and now I need to rename them. Is there any way to rename or delete the folders after they are created?

Aaron


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

aaron_huber said:


> My wife was setting up timers and used the "My Folders" feature and now I need to rename them. Is there any way to rename or delete the folders after they are created?


Yes there is.

Go to "My Recordings" and choose "My Folders" as the view with the green button.
Then select the blue button "Edit All".
Select to the folder you want to edit then use the green button "Edit Action" to select rename (or delete or protect/unprotect).


----------



## aaron_huber (Jun 4, 2010)

Perfect, thank you. It worked great once I was able to pry my wife away from the TV and get a few minutes on the Hopper myself.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Related... how to create a new folder? I think I'm losing it , I created 4 folders a couple weeks ago, and now I can't seem to figure out how I did it. I only see a rename option, no "create new" option. Is there a folder limit?

edit: Nevermind, I finally found the answer on a search... appears that "6" is the limit, option to add goes away after that. Why would they set this limit? Sure would be nice to be able make a folder more than just "Prime-Time", "Movies", "Music", "Kids", "TV Shows", "Adult".... like "Toms Movies", "Wifes Movies", "Star-Trek Movies"... etc.... and it would be great to have sub-folders.... how hard can it be to change a 6 limit to say a 20 limit?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The answer is ... a silence.


----------

